# Netflix Adds Option to Manage Video Quality



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"Netflix has unveiled a new feature that lets mobile users change their video quality as a way to manage how much bandwidth they use under their mobile data plans."

Read More Here

Change your settings here


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Good find. Luckily my iPad still has unlimited data so it shouldn't affect me much by doing full bandwidth. 

Bandwidth caps still suck though.


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

Chris Blount said:


> Bandwidth caps still suck though.


+1


----------

